# dog fighting



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Theres been loads on the radio about dangerous dogs after that young lad was sadly killed the other day.

a few of my mates have got pitbull type dogs,staffs and rottwielers and some of them have kids to which im never sure about but they are always kept seperate.

but what i have noticed recently on some of the estates near me is every little thug seems to have one and not only do they set em on each other or each others dogs when they have problems they seem to just make em fight for fun.

no big masterplan no money involved they just make em fight.

now i love fighting whether its mma,boxing what ever but i also like the respect shown (most of the time) between the people fighting and i cant understand why anyone would want to see to dogs savage each other for no apparnt reason?


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well ppl shouldnt be allowed pitbull or pitbull crosses, esp if they dont understand the nature of those dogs. The problem is ppl are keeping those dogs as a symbol to intimidate others, and its cowardly, deep down they know it too. Ive got two border collies, i didnt go out and buy massive or intimidating dogs for the reason that i bought them for the companionship and for the love of pets.

Rotwielers and staffs are loving dogs, the problem is ppl have used them for security reasons and theyve had alot of bad press when theyre in the wrong hands.

At the end of the day, victims like that poor lil boy, and even the dogs themselves will suffer, esp seeing as theyll always be put down. But i do see the dogs being a replacement for ppl having to carry knieves. If its not stopped soon, it will spiral out of control like the knief crime in this country.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:good (hope that shows up as good post and not B.S like my previous posts, LOL)...

I have a hamster called Archie if that makes the Karma balance any better!.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

one of my dogs is called archie (others Tj). We got couple hamsters, and couple rabbits. Its all keeps the misses from getting broody :laugh:


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

We've had dogs in our home throughout my life... Newfoundlands, Border Collies, Yorkies, and currently we have a Staffie.

Now the genetic difference between my Staffie and say the "Chavvie Bull Terrier" is no different, I can see how he could turn and be bred to fight quite easily if i had wanted him this way - as said i have alot of experience with dog handling.

My dog is regularly allowed off the lead - it's how i raised him, he can walk under my control off the lead, infact he's more responsive to command when off the lead.... and the amount of times dogs try to attack is quite common (all kinds of breeds) and he regularly ignores aggressive behaviour from other dogs, preferring to just play with them.

This is the result of how he was bred. I've always thought dogs (all breeds) should have licenses.

The system is already inplace with The Kennel Club (which i'm registered with) but no form of license is involved.

If a course was introduced whereby people were taught to raise dogs ethically, and upon demonstration that they understood this were granted licenses then they could buy a dog.

Which leads onto dog breeding. at the moment anybody can breed dogs, if the same process were introduced for dog breeding where every breeder required a license to breed with a Register listing vetted dog breeders this would ultimately eradicate the scum who just purposely breed dogs for fighting.

Sure there would still be a black market for breeding and obtaining these dogs but it wouldn't be as big as it is now.

The most aggressive dog we had was a Border Collie we got from a sanctuary, i presume it was abused and was very posessive over food (often attacking me)

And to distill Gutterpress Myth here.... the most common dog that attacks my dog and has gone for me has been Cross-Breeds.. usually Greyhound looking dogs.

There are positives for dogs that can handle themselves though i must address, such as being great guard dogs for the house, always alert and ready to protect their owners.

And although i could fend off attackers and whatnot at the moment what about when i'm old and frail? i quite often see OAP's walking along to the post office with a staffie... i put money on it they ain't having their pensions robbed no more.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

rsp84 said:


> one of my dogs is called archie (others Tj). We got couple hamsters, and couple rabbits. Its all keeps the misses from getting broody :laugh:


im with you there brother, my girlfriend is currantly upto 5 hamsters at the moment.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Due to a few previous experiences I'm not scared of dogs but feel a little bit nervous around them, even if they are on the lead - Saying that my faith isn't exactly strong in the dog owners and their ability to control their animal either.

Saying that I am a sucker for Norwegian Elk Hounds  they are purrrrty


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ste, the thing with feeding, one of mine did that as a pup, so i make them wait when i place the bowl of food down, they wont approach it(even if i wander off), until i tell them to. It was hard training them but got it nipped in the bud early. The hardest thing to stop them is being herded while running with them, they try and nip me legs :laugh: still gots loads of training to do off the lead tho.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

My old dog used to constantly get attacked by other dogs and all he would do is try and play with them, he didn't seem understand that they were trying to hurt him.

He was a Siberian Husky and was the softest dog I ever had.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

MUTINY! said:


> Due to a few previous experiences I'm not scared of dogs but feel a little bit nervous around them, even if they are on the lead - Saying that my faith isn't exactly strong in the dog owners and their ability to control their animal either.
> 
> Saying that I am a sucker for Norwegian Elk Hounds  they are purrrrty


I was the same too, but when i met the misses, her parent had a collie puppy and I spent a lot of time getting used to their dog, plus owning mine now, and the numerous dogs i meet everyday at work( in and out of ppls houses delivering/fitting) has really helped with trusting in owners ability with their dogs. So dont let it put you off owning one yourself.

Oh and if that doesnt convince you, watch the dog whisperer, soooo many tips on handling them.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

My mate has an actual wolf hybrid .. it's an actual wolf, I saw his mum and shes a real wolf .. anyway, the pup actually howls and shit, but he's not vicous unless you act like a twat, but he does try and scare you when you first enter the house , until he recognises you then he plays with you

So I believe many dogs can be taught how to behave .. so people are just dickheads, the ones that teach dogs to fight and piss them off, need to be locked up or ****ed over, like big fines, and have regular check ups

I like pitbulls, because they are cool dogs, but unfortunately, they have become the symbol for dog fighting owner ****s .. I think it's cowardly, it;s esmbarrasing, It used to be guns were the symbol for a "badman", but in my area, it's now that the type of dog you own shows your status and toughness

I agree Ste, there needs to be some sort of licensing, the wolf hybrid was done on the low .. It's too easy for people to get a hold of dogs, and no one ever bothers to check up on people ..

Im sick of seeing stories of dogs attacking kids, especially one where a dog killed a little baby .. that was atrocious,

Unfortunately, the government would rather waste time on increasing student fees, rather than looking out for the well being of mans best friend

If a dog tried to bite me, I'd punch it in between the eyes, meant to be a soft spot, saw that on the discovery channel

on a lighter note


----------



## LiamT (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a staffy and she's soft as muck with people. She can be aggressive with other dogs all I can put that down too is the breed. She is a family dog and has been in no way at all encouraged to fight/attack any other dog, it's not even all dog's she's aggressive with (Seem's mainly to be Westie's). I also have a 10 month old daughter who is around the dog but NEVER by herself, at the end of the day it's an animal and I wouldnt be so naieve as to think it couldnt happen.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea for me it seems the really aggressive dogs are the dogs with crap low intelligence owners, simple as.

Cars dont kill - it's the dickheads that drive the cars that kill (mistakes do happen) but you get the point.

Gutterpress sensationalism will always occur with this subject though as it sells papers.

My staffie is soft natured, when dogs try and fight him he sees it as humouress almost and attempts to make them look stupid... very funny when he does this to the steroid freak ex-cop dude whos alsations have gone for him a few times... and not even left a mark on him


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

rsp84 said:


> Rotwielers and staffs are loving dogs, the problem is ppl have used them for security reasons and theyve had alot of bad press when theyre in the wrong hands.


Rottweillers are guard dogs by nature. Every dog tries to defend their home but rotts aremore assertive about it, their stature helps alot too; so using them as guard dog is not the problem, I don't think. It's the cockfighting that's the problem.

I can honestly say that when I see a pittbul (or similar race) being walked, not once on the other side of the lead I've seen a well-presented, seemingly put together person. It's always a 15-30 year old man (who, no matter how old they are, always seems like a child to me) with fashion issues, who don't go by the rule of "track suit bottoms are for the weekends".

Dangerous dogs are like and extension of fast cars and large gold chains. Peckers are never large enough. Men truly are a sad breed 

(hey not my words, they're Joe Rogan's lol)


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a crossbreed. When w first got him he was a pup, he used to be VERY protective, you could be walking by someone in the street and he would growl / try going for them. Same with when other dogs used to come near him, he used to freak out a bit. After about a year or so he started to chill out a little and is very playful and friendly now :thumb .


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> I can honestly say that when I see a pittbul (or similar race) being walked, not once on the other side of the lead I've seen a well-presented, seemingly put together person. It's always a 15-30 year old man (who, no matter how old they are, always seems like a child to me) with fashion issues, who don't go by the rule of "track suit bottoms are for the weekends".


Lol.... i probably fell into all your stereotypes then...

I dunno, just wearing my officesuit and leather shoes whilst walking the dog just doesn't make me feel comfy atall.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Personally can't understand why they stopped dog licensing. It actually made people think twice about getting an animal as they had to walk into a police station and pick up the form. Also if someone had an unlicensed dog it was far more traceable. Not a perfect system by any means but at least it made a few people stop and think. All part of the instant gratification society that we live in. People think "I want it so I'll have it" and don't think of the consequences.

We had dogs when I was a kid and we had a big distinction between dogs for hunting and pets and we had differnet breeds for different things. We were also really hard on training dogs to ensure they knew boundaries and reacted as they should but training an animal properly is difficult and takes time and dedication. Sad to say probably 80% of the dog owning public just can't be bothered to properly train an animal these days. Those that think they have a well behaved dog probably only judge it by the standards of their peers.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

SteSteez said:


> Lol.... i probably fell into all your stereotypes then...
> 
> I dunno, just wearing my officesuit and leather shoes whilst walking the dog just doesn't make me feel comfy atall.


At 2pm on a weekday? 

Sure I was generalizing somewhat, but the fact remains the same - I don't recal ever seeing a pittbull being walked from someone who doesn't dress act and dress like a total dork. I mean, I chav.

I bet other 'types' of people also own pitts, but notice I said about what I recall seeing or not seeing, it was solely based on my experience, so I wasn't stigmatizing no one (that comes from whatever assumptions you may make of it :laugh


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I own a pretty large staffy, and hes the softest thing ever

I kinda find it weird when im walking him and other people with dogs cross the road and have a look n the face as if its like theyre gona be murdered

If i was some stereotype-fulfilling pikey i could possibly understand, but i dont even resemble a caravan-living gyppo

and as for any dog being particularly vicious, the only ones i think seem to be pre-programmed for it are jack russels, the things drive me mad lol

with regard to people keeping dogs around kids, i dont believe any animal should be trusted 100% cos you dont know if it might just have a bit of an off day and become snappy

especially if its a female


----------

